# sys bootet nicht: Cannot open root device

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

ich habe leider noch einen Fehler auf dem weg zu meinem Gentoo System:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda7" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

partitionen:

```
/dev/hda - einzige hdd

  /dev/hda1 - erweiterte Partition

    /dev/hda5 - /boot

    /dev/hda6 - swap

    /dev/hda7 - /

    /dev/hda8 - /home
```

menu.lst eintrag:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda7
```

könnt ihr mir helfen?

mfg!"

dfkrp

----------

## schachti

Ist Unterstützung für Deinen Chipsatz in den Kernel kompiliert? Was für einen Chipsatz hast Du? Was für ein Mainboard? Ausgabe von lspci -v? Welchen Treiber hast Du im Kernel für den Chipsatz aktiviert?

----------

## dfrkp

hm  :Sad:  das ich meine erste gentoo installation, ich bin mir nicht sicher wo ich den chipsatz beim kernel einstellen konnte, ich kann nur sagen das ich fuer meine cpu die sektion 686 gewaehlt habe. nun ja die ausgabe>>

```
(chroot) livecd linux # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

   Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 168

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=176

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: 70000000-dfffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-f7ffffff

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad T20/T22/A21m

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50103000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

   I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

   I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad T20/T22/A21m

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 28000000-2bfff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 2c000000-2ffff000

   I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff

   I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56k (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM Unknown device 018c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 4500 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 4400 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [f8] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad A20m

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 48

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

   I/O ports at fcf0 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 48, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: IBM Unknown device 0152

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 11

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Memory at 70000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at 70400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Netgear Unknown device 5d00

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   Memory at 24000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Billionton Systems Inc LNR-100 Family 10/100 Base-TX Ethernet

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

   Memory at 2c000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

kann ich jetzt nachsehen was ich ausgewaehlt habe? (ich habe die option zum erstellen einer config datei aktiviert)

EDIT:

hab einfach nochmal # cd /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig gemacht und sehe jetzt meine einstellungen, dennoch weiß ich nicht wo der chipsatz auszuwählen war  :Sad: 

mfg

dfrkpLast edited by dfrkp on Sat Apr 19, 2008 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Du mußt hierfür

```

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 48

   I/O ports at fcf0 

```

die Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren, damit Dein Chipsatz unterstützt wird und die Festplatte angesprochen werden kann. Findest Du unter "Device Drivers" - "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support". Dort müßte es dann "Intel PIIXn chipsets support" sein (bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das der richtige ist).

----------

## dfrkp

argh ich blödman habe weder support für ide noch welcehn für ata oder scsi eingebaut  :Very Happy:  sehr geil

ich baue den also jetzt neu und dann hau ich den mit 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4
```

einfach über den anderen drüber? sollte gehen oder?

----------

## schachti

Genau, einfach wie im gentoo Handbuch kopieren. Und nicht die System.map vergessen - laufen tut's zwar auch ohne, für Debugging-Ausgaben ist die aner sehr hilfreich.   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht ist auch http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren/x86_2.6.24-gentoo für Dich interessant, da werden alle wichtigen Kernel-Einstellungen erklärt.

----------

## dfrkp

sehr geil die wiki hatte ich noch nicht gefunden. Danke!!

ich mach mich dann mal an die arbeit  :Wink: 

danke für deine hilfe

----------

## dfrkp

ich hab leider schonweider ein problem  :Sad: 

(der neue kernel tuts erstmal)

aber,

beim Gentoo starten:

```
[..]

* Mounting proc at /proc ...           [ok]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ...           [ok]

* Mounting /dev for udev ...        [ oops ]

* The "mount" command failed with error:

wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev,

      missing codepage or other error

      In some cases usefil info is found in syslog - try

      dmesg | tail   or so

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

(none) ~ # dmesg | tail

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

(none) ~ # 
```

was hab ich diesmal vermasselt?  :Sad:  ich weiß nur dass das problem bei mir liegt aber im moment kann ich es nciht ohne euch beheben  :Sad: 

ist das wieder ein kernel Problem? sollte ich wirklich nochmal jede Option im Kernel kontrollieren?

danke schonmal ..

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## schachti

udev benötigt

```
"File systems" - "Pseudo filesystems" - "Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)"
```

Ist das in Deinem Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## dfrkp

war es natürlich nicht ^^ (ich hätte die wiki echt mal durcharbeiten sollen) 

nun ja, ich baue den kernel gerade erneut.

muss ich "udev" nochmal irgendwie emergen oder reicht diese kernel option? (muss gestehen das ich noch nciht weiß was udev macht, werds aber nachschlagen)

hab udevinfo --version ausgeführt und : "udevinfo, version 104"  tuts das?

mfg!"

dfrkp

nochmal entschuldigung für mein leichtes dau verhalten, ich hab eigentlich noch nciht genug linux erfahrung für gentoo, aber woher soll die kommen wenn ich es nicht versuche  :Wink: Last edited by dfrkp on Sat Apr 19, 2008 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Normalerweise muß man udev nicht manuell installieren, es ist im set "system" von portage enthalten und somit auch in jedem einigermaßen aktuellen stage3 Archiv.

Als Erklärung, was udev ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev.

----------

## dfrkp

du bist mein gott  :Wink: 

ich bin in meinem neuen system  :Smile:  leider habe ich es nicht geschafft das meine pcmcia ethernet karte vom kernel direkt unterstützt wird aber da kann ich jetzt wenigstens ohne live sys dran arbeiten  :Smile: 

nochmal danke!!!

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## schachti

 *dfrkp wrote:*   

> leider habe ich es nicht geschafft das meine pcmcia ethernet karte vom kernel direkt unterstützt wird aber da kann ich jetzt wenigstens ohne live sys dran arbeiten 

 

Vielleicht hilft Dir dabei dieser Artikel aus dem gentoo-Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_PCMCIA_NIC. Falls nicht, mach dafür einfach einen neuen Thread auf - vielleicht kann Dir jemand helfen.

----------

## Evildad

 *dfrkp wrote:*   

> du bist mein gott 
> 
> 

 

Wenn das mal kein Wort ist   :Very Happy: 

----------

